#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2008- Objective Papers for Download

## saloni

Hi FaaDoOs

Most of us prepare for the IES exams. So i am sharing some of the  question papers i have for mechanical engineering. You can download them  by clicking the attachments.
*
IES 2008 Mechanical Engineering Objective Papers*





  Similar Threads: IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2009- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2000- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2003- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2007- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2004- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download

----------


## sanjudhaker

thanksssssss
for this great job

----------


## AMIT SAXENA

u have an awesome collection.........
please upload ies mech 2008 conv paper........

----------


## pawan2713

paper was very helpfull...:-)

----------


## ketan birla

yes, it was good but...solution was not there..so it was not very helpful from  my side

----------


## prasadp2

tnx alot.its very useful................................................................

----------


## Rahul Bhai

good one.................

----------


## nanasaheb

pls upload
*
IES 2008 Mechanical Engineering conv_paper*

 :(:

----------


## dkmishra4563

Topicwise UPSC Question Papers IAS , IFS, IES Mechanical Engineering .Past 30 Years.
IT doesn't Contains past 16year papers of IES. Avail a book for that , with solutions

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...GhRYmZBaXNXaXM

----------


## nanasaheb

thanks ,for data to  be sent

----------

